# 1905 s/w



## cowboyy (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a 1905 s/w 2in. sq. butt. I am trying to find out what this gun worth. It is in real nice shape......I have been to alot of shows and have not seen one. I have seen sone on the web , all are 4" or 6"


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i will give ya $50, but you have to deliver it to southern oregon


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Condition is everything. Can you post a picture?


----------

